# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASPdb and OLEDB

## Nico

I read an article @ http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/ASPscripts/PrintPage.asp?REF=/webtech/063099-1.shtml stating that OLEDB > DSN || ODBC and I would like to try it out.  Currently I am using:

myDB.dbDSN &#34;DSN=myDSN;UID=myUID;PWD=myPWD&#34;

to connect to my db.  But how do I change from using that line to OLEDB?  Thanks.

----------


## FRANK KWONG

The easiest way is to use the designer as it do it for you automatically.

FK



------------
Nico at 3/8/01 5:57:27 PM

I read an article @ http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/ASPscripts/PrintPage.asp?REF=/webtech/063099-1.shtml stating that OLEDB > DSN || ODBC and I would like to try it out.  Currently I am using:

myDB.dbDSN &#34;DSN=myDSN;UID=myUID;PWD=myPWD&#34;

to connect to my db.  But how do I change from using that line to OLEDB?  Thanks.

----------


## Tim

Doesn&#39;t seem to work for a DB2 DSN connection, any idea what the syntax would be so we can test it without using the designer ?


------------
FRANK KWONG at 3/9/01 1:17:54 AM

The easiest way is to use the designer as it do it for you automatically.

FK



------------
Nico at 3/8/01 5:57:27 PM

I read an article @ http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/ASPscripts/PrintPage.asp?REF=/webtech/063099-1.shtml stating that OLEDB > DSN || ODBC and I would like to try it out.  Currently I am using:

myDB.dbDSN &#34;DSN=myDSN;UID=myUID;PWD=myPWD&#34;

to connect to my db.  But how do I change from using that line to OLEDB?  Thanks.

----------


## Mark

We have a Programming example on our site that uses an OLEDB connection.
Maybe that will help. See our example 68 at:

   http://208.196.181.86/apps

Mark.


------------
Tim at 3/12/01 2:31:54 AM

Doesn&#39;t seem to work for a DB2 DSN connection, any idea what the syntax would be so we can test it without using the designer ?


------------
FRANK KWONG at 3/9/01 1:17:54 AM

The easiest way is to use the designer as it do it for you automatically.

FK



------------
Nico at 3/8/01 5:57:27 PM

I read an article @ http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/ASPscripts/PrintPage.asp?REF=/webtech/063099-1.shtml stating that OLEDB > DSN || ODBC and I would like to try it out.  Currently I am using:

myDB.dbDSN &#34;DSN=myDSN;UID=myUID;PWD=myPWD&#34;

to connect to my db.  But how do I change from using that line to OLEDB?  Thanks.

----------


## Mark

THIS IS A TEST.



------------
Mark at 3/12/01 9:39:59 AM

We have a Programming example on our site that uses an OLEDB connection.
Maybe that will help. See our example 68 at:

   http://208.196.181.86/apps

Mark.


------------
Tim at 3/12/01 2:31:54 AM

Doesn&#39;t seem to work for a DB2 DSN connection, any idea what the syntax would be so we can test it without using the designer ?


------------
FRANK KWONG at 3/9/01 1:17:54 AM

The easiest way is to use the designer as it do it for you automatically.

FK



------------
Nico at 3/8/01 5:57:27 PM

I read an article @ http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/ASPscripts/PrintPage.asp?REF=/webtech/063099-1.shtml stating that OLEDB > DSN || ODBC and I would like to try it out.  Currently I am using:

myDB.dbDSN &#34;DSN=myDSN;UID=myUID;PWD=myPWD&#34;

to connect to my db.  But how do I change from using that line to OLEDB?  Thanks.

----------

